# How often does this happen?



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I think Tia sent you a message loud and clear, I'm fine and watching over my family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doug*



Doug said:


> Our beloved girl boarded her flight to heaven 3 months ago even though it seems like yesterday.
> 
> We are not in favour of dog parks but there is one that noone seems to go to so we go there every now and again. If someone does arrive at places similar to this we leave immediately.
> 
> ...


Doug:

I agree that Tia was SENDING you a message that she is with you and she is happy.
Did you ask this lady where she got her Goldens. We saw a Samoyed at a rescue picnic once, that looked so much like our Snobear, and it turned out to be his brother littermate!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

:')
Yes I asked but it was in a different state. They are not from the same area.
Wow finding Snobear's brother must have brought a joyful tear to your eye
Oh how I wish everyone could have this experience


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Doug said:


> :')
> Yes I asked but it was in a different state. They are not from the same area.
> Wow finding Snobear's brother must have brought a joyful tear to your eye
> Oh how I wish everyone could have this experience


I think a lot people have these experiences but fail to recognize them.:doh:


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I have to say that my Mia looks and acts just like my bridge girl Allie. Only difference is her nose is sligltly longer. I even find myself calling her Allie once in a while.


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

What a lovely thing to happen! Enjoy the feeling. She's letting you know she's still around you.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

My friend recently lost her heart dog Kobi. About a month later, she was washing a dish which a coworker had given her that needed returned. On the bottom of the plate was the name of the manufacturer...Kobi.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One of the dog shows I was at a couple years ago.... my sister and I were sitting on the side and saw this guy walk out into the ring with a golden who looked EXACTLY like my Danny. He had the same demeanor. Same coat. Same expression.... and he was an older golden (9?) so he had all the white and senior coat that Danny had. 

Both my sister and I stopped talking and we were both teary eyed as we watched that team in the ring. Danny's passing was peaceful and it was his time. Other than the shock of the phone call the morning after the surgery, I did not feel the same anguish that I did (and still do) when we lost our first golden who died before his time and suffered so much. That said, those emotions of love and loss still well up at reminders and reminiscences. 

I wrote the owner's armband number down and looked it up as soon as results were online.... and yep. The dog came from the same breeder and was a distant relative. I even remembered his mom from back when we used to visit the breeder frequently with Danny.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doug*

Doug

Yes, it was a wonderful feeling meeting his brother. Snobear was still alive when we met him, but meeting him at a Rescue Picnic was a surprise.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It happened to me twice.

Once, when Tesia was about 16 months old or so, I was leaving the dog walking trail at the top of the mountain in Montreal and someone was coming in with her Golden. We both stopped, looked at our dogs, and went, that's impossible! They were twins in every way. And turns out they were full blooded sisters. (Our dogs had been born south of Montreal). We stayed in touch and met up a few times. Tragically, her dog dropped dead just a few months later playing ball with her kids. She clearly had some heart issue - and I felt blessed and so lucky every day that Tesia had not been born with the same defect.

The second time was truly amazing. I was at the beach in Toronto where I had moved to, and a family arrived with their Golden. She was darker than Tesia, but when they both went into the water, it was like seeing double - the way they walked and looked from the back. We started to chat - and impossibly - we found out they were full blooded sisters, too. They lived far from Toronto and were on a road trip and had only stopped at the beach to give their dog (Bramble) a break. Total coincidence. 

Since Tesia died, I have not seen any Goldens that looked like her. But I have had a couple moments when I knew she was there and watching over me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You were given a very special gift from your sweet girl. 

She was thinking of you, wanted you to know she's always with you and watching over you.

A very special gift and moment.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I have actually had this happen when I look at Boomer. They are different colors but its something in their eyes. I looked at Boomer once and started weeping and saying "oh Chopper I miss you so darn much"... Boomer no doubt thought I was nuts! But it was just the way he looked at me!


----------

